# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Мона Лиза - искусство

## Winifred

Мона Лиза - картина 
помогите мне, пожалуйста, Ramil and Rtyom!
[/img]

----------


## Winifred

Мона Лиза - набросок (sketch)   
Мона Лиза - статуя (statue)   бюст(bust) (спасибо, Олга)   
Мона Лиза -  Обложка журнала (magazine cover) (спасибо, wanja)

----------


## Winifred

Мона Лиза - абстрактная картина (abstract painting)    
Мона Лиза - скульптурный рельеф или денудационный рельеф
                   (relief sculpture)

----------


## net surfer

Ксения Собчак - Фотошоп (Photoshop)

----------


## Winifred

Мона Лиза - игрушка (toy) ________(Lego?)    
Мона Лиза - абрис (outline)

----------


## Winifred

Мона Лиза - фотография (photograph)   
net surfer   ::

----------


## Winifred

Галилейская Мона Лиза (Mona Lisa of Galilee) - мозаика (mosaic)    
Мона Лиза - цифровая (digital)

----------


## wanja

> Мона Лиза - крышка магазина (magazine cover)

 Ы-ы-ы-ы-ы-ы! Испацтула! "Промт" нервно курит в сторонке! "Обложка журнала" или "журнальная обложка", а не "крышка магазина"!

----------


## Leof

Му favorite - Мr Bean

----------


## BappaBa

Версия Выcоцкого о происхождении загадочной улыбки Моны Лизы. =)  *ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ В ЭПОХУ ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЯ* 
Может быть, выпив поллитру,
Некий художник от бед
Встретил чужую палитру
И посторонний мольберт. 
Дело теперь за немногим 
Нужно натуры живой,
Глядь - симпатичные ноги
С гордой идут головой. 
Он подбегает к Венере:
"Знаешь ли ты, говорят,
Данте к своей Алигьери
Запросто шастает в ад! 
Ада с тобой нам не надо,
Холодно в царстве теней...
Кличут меня Леонардо.
Так раздевайся скорей! 
Я тебя - даже нагую
Действием не оскорблю,
Дай я тебя нарисую
Или из глины слеплю!" 
Но отвечала сестричка:
"Как же вам не ай-яй-яй!
Честная я католичка
И не согласная я! 
Вот испохабились нынче
Так и таскают в постель!
Ишь - Леонардо да Винчи,
Тоже какой Рафаэль! 
Я не привыкла без чувства,
Не соглашуся ни в жисть!
Мало ль что ты - для искусства,
Сперва давай-ка женись! 
Там и разденемся в спальной,
Как у людей повелось...
Мало ль что ты - гениальный!
Мы не глупее небось!" 
"Так у меня ж - вдохновенье,
Можно сказать, что экстаз!"
Крикнул художник в волненье...
Свадьбу сыграли на раз. 
...Женщину с самого низа
Встретил я раз в темноте,
Это была Монна Лиза -
В точности как на холсте. 
Бывшим подругам в Сорренто
Хвасталась эта змея:
"Ловко я интеллигента
Заполучила в мужья!.." 
Вкалывал он больше года,
Весь этот длительный срок
Все ухмылялась Джоконда:
Мол, дурачок, дурачок! 
...В песне разгадка дается
Тайны улыбки, а в ней 
Женское племя смеется
Над простодушьем мужей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.21 
ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ В ЭПОХУ ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЯ

----------


## Olga30dec

@Winifred:  *bust* - это не поясной портрет, а *бюст* *relief sculpture* - *рельефная скульптура*, как то созвучнее, но я не скульптор. 
Удачи!

----------


## gRomoZeka

There are different kinds of relief sculpture. This one (the most popular) is called *'барельеф'* in Russian.

----------


## Winifred

Я путешествовала немного дней. 
Большое спасибо за ваши вопросы и предложении! Особенно wanja, Olga30dec and gRomozeko! 
Leof: какая смешная картинка! Целая семья смеялась! Мы  любим “Mr. Bean!” (Господин Боб).  У меня – болванчик (кукла с качающейся головой)  Господиного Боба!   
Я искала повсюду болванчик «Мона Лиса.» - увы, нет! 
Lampada: всегда, очень рада посмотреть твои песни!
BappaBa: очень рада читать текст песни Выcоцкого! 
I've been traveling for a few days. 
Thank you very much for your answers and corrections!  Especially wanja, Olga30dec and gRomozeko! 
Leof: What a hilarious picture!  My whole family laughed!  We love "Mr. Bean!" I have a bobble-head Mr. Bean doll! 
I searched for a bobblehead "Mona Lisa," but, alas, none! 
Lampada: I always enjoy your songs very much!
BappaBa:  I'm delighted to read Vysоtsky's lyrics!

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Автопортрет* Сальвадора Дали в образе Моны Лизы
Salvador Dali. Self Portrait as Mona Lisa. 1954    *Поздравительная открытка* 
(greeting card by Sylvia Long (1993))    *Кукла Мисс Пигги - "Мона Пигга"*
Miss Piggy Puppet - "Mona Pigga" (1986), acrylic on fiberboard, Kermitage Collection 
(to be continued...)

----------


## gRomoZeka

*=======PART 2=======*  *Digital era - Japanese Mona Lisas
Цифровая эра - японские Моны Лизы*  http://farm1.static.flickr.com/187/4205 ... c5.jpg?v=0 *Цифровая Мона лиза №2*
Digital Mona Lisa №2    *Мона Лиза, собранная из компьютерных чипов (микросхем)*
A Mona Lisa made of computer chips   *Мона Лиза из использованных железнодорожных билетиков*
Mona Lisa made of the used train tickets (Osaka)   *Мона Лиза из горелых тостов*
Mona Lisa from pieces of burnt toast 
(to be continued...)

----------


## wanja

*Мона Лиза Симпсон*

----------


## gRomoZeka

*==== PART 3 ====*   *Бутылочная этикетка*
Bottle label   *Крышка от банки с айвовым желе*
Lid from can of quince jelly   *Оберточная бумага*
Wrapping paper   *Голограмма*
Hologram   *Головоломка (паззл)*
Puzzle   *Оптическая иллюзия*
Optical illusion   *Бумажная скульптура (фигурка из бумаги)*
A paper Sculpture 
(to be continued...)

----------


## Winifred

лысая Мона Лиза / bald Mona Lisa   
Мона Лиза с надувной жевательной резинкой (this seems like a long word for bubble gum?)
Mona Lisa with bubble gum

----------


## Lynn

Моя любимая Мона Лиза: 
[video:3hgouqdx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw[/video:3hgouqdx]

----------


## Winifred

Lynn, that's great!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Мона Лиза с надувной жевательной резинкой

----------


## lae

> с надувной жевательной резинкой (this seems like a long word for bubble gum?)

 И правда длинно...   ::   
"надувная жвачка" тоже длинно...   ::  
...ну а  "бубль-гум" так и вовсе калька, так что "несчитово"...
---------------
P.S. Оля, спасибо за исправление и за комментарий!

----------


## Оля

> "надувная жвачка" тоже длинно...

 А зачем вообще говорить "надувная"?   ::  Так не говорит никто. Просто "Мона Лиза с ж(е)вачкой". (да-да, я пишу букву "е" в этом слове   :: ).

----------


## Ramil

```
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>''''''<!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'''''`             ``'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''`          .....         `'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'`      .      :::::'            `'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'     .   '     .::::'                `!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'      :          `````                   `!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        .,cchcccccc,,.                       `!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     .-"?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$c,                      `!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,ccc$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,                     `!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!    z$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$;.                    `!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!    <$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:.                    `!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!     $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$h;:.                   !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!'     $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$h;.                   !!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!'     <$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$                   !!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!'      `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$F                   `!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!        c$$$$???$$$$$$$P""  """??????"                      !!!!!!
!!!!!!!         `"" .,.. "$$$$F    .,zcr                            !!!!!!
!!!!!!!         .  dL    .?$$$   .,cc,      .,z$h.                  !!!!!!
!!!!!!!!        <. $$c= <$d$$$   <$$$$=-=+"$$$$$$$                  !!!!!!
!!!!!!!         d$$$hcccd$$$$$   d$$$hcccd$$$$$$$F                  `!!!!!
!!!!!!         ,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$h d$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$                   `!!!!!
!!!!!          `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$<$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$'                    !!!!!
!!!!!          `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$$$$$$$$$$$$P>                     !!!!!
!!!!!           ?$$$$$$$$$$$$??$c`$$$$$$$$$$$?>'                     `!!!!
!!!!!           `?$$$$$$I7?""    ,$$$$$$$$$?>>'                       !!!!
!!!!!.           <<?$$$$$$c.    ,d$$?$$$$$F>>''                       `!!!
!!!!!!            <i?$P"??$$r--"?""  ,$$$$h;>''                       `!!!
!!!!!!             $$$hccccccccc= cc$$$$$$$>>'                         !!!
!!!!!              `?$$$$$$F""""  `"$$$$$>>>''                         `!!
!!!!!                "?$$$$$cccccc$$$$??>>>>'                           !!
!!!!>                  "$$$$$$$$$$$$$F>>>>''                            `!
!!!!!                    "$$$$$$$$???>'''                                !
!!!!!>                     `"""""                                        `
!!!!!!;                       .                                          `
!!!!!!!                       ?h.
!!!!!!!!                       $$c,
!!!!!!!!>                      ?$$$h.              .,c
!!!!!!!!!                       $$$$$$$$$hc,.,,cc$$$$$
!!!!!!!!!                  .,zcc$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
!!!!!!!!!               .z$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
!!!!!!!!!             ,d$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$          .
!!!!!!!!!           ,d$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$         !!
!!!!!!!!!         ,d$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$        ,!'
!!!!!!!!>        c$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.       !'
!!!!!!''       ,d$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$>       '
!!!''         z$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$>
!'           ,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$>             ..
            z$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$'           ;!!!!''`
            $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$F       ,;;!'`'  .''
           <$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$>    ,;'`'  ,;
           `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$F   -'   ,;!!'
            "?$$$$$$$$$$?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$F     .<!!!'''       <!
         !>    ""??$$$?C3$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$""     ;!'''          !!!
       ;!!!!;,      `"''""????$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$""   ,;-''               ',!
      ;!!!!<!!!; .                `"""""""""""    `'                  ' '
      !!!! ;!!! ;!!!!>;,;, ..                  ' .                   '  '
     !!' ,;!!! ;'`!!!!!!!!;!!!!!;  .        >' .''                 ;
    !!' ;!!'!';! !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!  '         -'
   <!!  !! `!;! `!' !!!!!!!!!!<!       .
   `!  ;!  ;!!! <' <!!!! `!!! <       /
  `;   !>  <!! ;'  !!!!'  !!';!     ;'
   !   !   !!! !   `!!!  ;!! !      '  '
  ;   `!  `!! ,'    !'   ;!'
      '   /`! !    <     !! <      '
           / ;!        >;! ;>
             !'       ; !! '
          ' ;!        > ! '
            '
```

----------


## lae

> Originally Posted by lae  "надувная жвачка" тоже длинно...     А зачем вообще говорить "надувная"?   Так не говорит никто. Просто "Мона Лиза с ж(е)вачкой". (да-да, я пишу букву "е" в этом слове  ).

 Да, верно, так никто не говорит. Но в отличие от «бубль-гума» «жвачка» (она же «жУвачка», она же «жЫвачка») —это любая жвачка, не обязательно та, из которой можно выдуть пузыри. А ведь из названия «Мона Лиза со жвачкой» совершенно неясно, а вдруг М.Л. на самом деле серу жуёт, а не бубль-гум?   ::      ::  Не подскажете, что за оружие в руках у этой Джоконды? 
Ещё джоконды: http://www.netlore.ru/show/mem/2619  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Не подскажете, что за оружие в руках у этой Джоконды?

 9К32 Стрела 2М

----------


## lae

Спасибо, Ramil !

----------


## wanja

Моно Лиза и Стерео Лиза.

----------

